# Debating Gloves



## kbrownmann (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all, long time lurker, first actual post. Im debating between 2 pairs of gloves for the upcoming season. Im the type of person who gets gold hands often, even if the weather is in the 30s, however during the winter the typical temperature is usually anywhere between 10 to 25 degrees. 

Anyways, the two gloves ive been debating on are:

The North FaceMen'sAccessoriesPATROL GLOVE

and

DAKINE Snowboard : Titan Glove

please let me know your thoughts/opinions

thank you


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Debating gloves....usually i use my bare hands, but if i was to use gloves i think id use dish wash gloves due to the texture on the palms.....wait a minute...

Snow gloves, I really like Dakine stuff. There site has a temp range for their gloves, if you hands run cold, you'd want to adjust this maybe and go for a more colder weather glove perhaps. I have had a fairly good run with the Dakine Bronco's - they never get wet and are relatively warm.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Never used the North Face glove you linked, but have nothing but good things to say about the Dakine Titans. Been my gloves for years and when these wear out I will be buying another pair of them.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Wimp. I like mitts with gloves inside. Gloves only around 15+. Then its Hotfingers, Marker leather, or Auclair light ski gloves. Also have had good luck with Burton and Dakine.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Dakine and mitts, not gloves FTW! Seriously though, I love my Dakine Element mitts, and they have a pipe/spring glove liner that keeps my hands extra toasty.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Diamond makes some really warm gloves, I hear Hestra does as well


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Dakine Mitts with liners, although I have never used my liners yet as the mitts are pretty damn warm by them selves.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i have heard many good things about hestra just the last couple years as i try to learn from people with way more knowledge/experience than me (its like throwing a beer at a crowd in breck, chances are it hits a dude).

i currently use liner gloves with mits, using burtons now, they are fine, craftsmanship leaves something to be desired but they have 60-75 days on em and i bet there not half done. the liners wear out if you use them more than the mitts like me, but obviously pretty easy to replace.

my hands never get cold, my favorite days on the mountain are when its too cold for weekend warriors. anything above 20 and i'm usually roasting. irrelevant i realize, point is just on glove quality.

i tend to throw money at parts of my equipment that give me problems, if your hands get cold, a serious look at the extra $$ for hestra maybe worth it. also u can get those handwarmer things from the grocery store, alot of gloves have a spot you can stick them in for convenience.


----------



## KingCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

fattrav,









/10char

POW Assault GTX


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Debating gloves....usually i use my bare hands, but if i was to use gloves i think id use dish wash gloves due to the texture on the palms.....wait a minute...


Yeah, when I saw the thread title I thought "boxing gloves". Debate with _those._


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I use latex gloves as my debating gloves. I'm not ready to be a father.


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

+1 on the hestra gloves. been using them for years now. work ski patrol and they hold up extremely well and very warm.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

+2 for hestra gloves. I got a pair of their lobster claws and they are nice and warm. I love how they do the seams of the outside of the gloves makes them much more comfortable.


----------

